

Free Unix/Linux shell providers at dmoz: the open directory project - folz
http://www.dmoz.org/Computers/Internet/Access_Providers/Unix_Shell_Providers/Free_Shells/

======
thought_alarm
Dmoz, the "open" directory competitor to the Yahoo directory?

Boy, does that take me back. It makes me want to fire up Red Hat 6,
WindowMaker, X11Amp, Netscape Communicator and re-discover the internet old
school; check out some bands on audiogalaxy.com, limp through some Macromedia-
enhanced sites, read slashdot.org and cmdrtaco.net, see if JWZ has posted any
more rants to his website, try out the latest nvidia X11 drivers. Those were
the days, I say. Back when so many of us were still writing C++ as if it had a
future.

Kudos to you, dmoz. Kudos.

------
avar
Seems most of these are either Linux, BSD or SunOS. I'm much more interested
on getting shells on obscure systems like AIX, HP-UX or SunOS SPARC to port
software to them. But those are really hard to come by.

~~~
toni
Try <http://polarhome.com>

They offer (beside usual linux/bsd flavors) QNX, IRIX, AIX and HP-UX shell
accounts.

~~~
avar
That's awesome, thanks! Looks like shell access is a $10 one time fee per
system though (but still reading their policies). So the initial cost would be
a function of how many systems you want to port to.

Still looks like a great service though.

------
dotBen
I <3 free, but many of these are hosted on DSL accounts in people's spare
boxes on their home network.

If you want a reliable shell for personal use check out <http://lowendbox.com>
\- there is a whole market for *nix VPS's for as little as $10-$20/year.

~~~
crux
Just out of curiosity, what would you use a shell account like that for? Do
you do active development on it, or is it just a place to keep a screen
session with an irc client running?

------
elliottcarlson
So happy to see Nyx Net still up and running - it's where I first learned the
*nix shell back in '92 or '93 on their Nox server - ahh memories.

------
papasfritas
I've had an account on SDF for years, even paid for the lifetime membership, I
don't use it too much but it is useful from time to time and it works great.

~~~
lgv
Another longtime SDF user, sadly I haven't logged in in a while. It was my
first contact with the BSDs and the korn shell.

------
1tw
One that's not included, and that I can heartily recommend if you're curious
about OpenBSD: <http://devio.us/>

